# Mit beiden rechnern ins Internet



## Drgnmicha (25. August 2003)

Hallo ale miteinander.
Als Neuling im bereich NETZWERK habe ich eine Frage.
Ich habe mir ein Netzwerk aufgebaut und habe zu beiden  PC`s  kontakt.
Leider ist nur der eine mit DSL verbunden.
Nu möchte ich gerne mit dem Zweiten  über den ersten ins Internet.
Wie gesagt absoluter Neuling .
Biite Helft mir   wenns geht IDIOTENSICHER
DANKE   MICHA


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. August 2003)

Also erstmal: Wir verstehen Dich auch ohne SCHREIEN (sprich schreib bitte nicht in Großbuchstaben, das ist unhöflich!

Zu deinem Problem sind mehr Informationen notwendig:

Welches Betirebssystem verwenden die beiden PCs?

Funktioniert bereits das Netzwerk ansonsten? (sprich finden sich beide Rechner, inkl. Freigaben?

So, wenn das geklärt ist, das Zauberwort und evtl. auch Suchbegriff ist :

*(Internet) Verbindungsfreigabe*


----------



## Drgnmicha (25. August 2003)

Beide haben XP Home ,das netzwerk funktioniert ansonsten .
Ich kann von beiden auf den anderen zugreifen sprich auf die Laufwerke ,Drucker und die Ordner.
Der eine ist ein Desktop-PC der andere ein Laptop


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. August 2003)

Dann mußt Du auf dem PC mit dem DSL in die Netzwerkeinstellung, bzw. die Einstellung zu den Verbindungseinstellungen Internet und auf einer Registerkarte findest Du einen Haken zur Freigabe des Internets!

Genauer kann ich es leider zur Zeit nicht erklären, da ich kein XP nutze!


----------



## Drgnmicha (25. August 2003)

Die einstellung habe ich aktiviert und es geht immenoch nich    
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## dfd1 (29. August 2003)

Es gibt einen pratischen Netzwerk-Assistent. Den findest du unter Start -> Programme -> Zubehör -> Kommunikation -> Netzwerkinstallations-Assistent.

Einfach zu Handhaben. Da sollten auch Anfänger nachkommen ;-)

//Nachtrag: Dieser Pfad ist von WinXP Pro genommen. WinXP Home hat eingeschränkte Netzwerkunterstüzung, leider. Weiss nicht, ob I-Net Freigabe bei der Home-Version überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## tuxracer (5. September 2003)

@ Thomas Lindner


ich weiss nicht ganz, was daran unhöflich sein soll, zumal einem ja auf Grund von ner anderen Regel, die da heisst, man solle nicht alles klein schreiben, der besseren Lesbarkeit wegen.

Der Drgnmicha hat doch nur einzelne Wörter hervorgehoben, welche Ihm als wichtig erschienen, sie hervorzuheben. (So seh ich das zumindest)

Ich würde es ja verstehen, wenn Du jemanden zurechtweist, der einfach fast nur gross oder ganz nur gross schreibt, aber wie gesagt, um etwas hervorzuheben, ist es recht nützlich.

Als Beispiel:

Wenn ich Jemandem ein Tool empfehle (XFDISK), oder zum Beispiel, wenn ich einen DOS -Befehl hervorheben möchte, zum Beispiel COMMAND.COM, dann schreib ich das gross.

Ist doch ne ganz gute Sache, oder etwa nicht

viele freundliche Grüsse 

tuxracer


----------



## pReya (5. September 2003)

[EDIT]
Wie sind die beiden PC'S miteinander verbund  Hub ? Switch ? Router ? Crossover ?
[/EDIT]


----------



## Uffi (5. September 2003)

Ja hallo,
Das Problem hatte ich auch schon einmal.

Als erstes musst du wir schon gesagt das Internet Freigeben.
Die IP-Adressen hasste hoffentlich auch Freigegeben.
Dann gehst du zu deinem Rechner der "Kein" DSL Anschluss hat.
Dann gehste auf Netzwerkumgebung (Eigenschaften).
Dann auf LAN Eigenschaften.
Dann dein Protokoll öffen was du benutzt.(meist ist das TCP/IP)
Dann stellste die Standard Gaytway ein(IP-Adresse von deinem Host.)
Dann gehste zu DNS und stellst dort auch die IP-Adresse ein.
(Aber nur die Bevozugte)
Dann gehste zu deinem Host und machst alle Firewalls runner (weil wenn diese an dann sie lassen den zwieten Rechner nicht ins Netz)
Dann musst du das Internet Starten und muss es mit dem anderen probieren.

Wenn es trotzdem nicht Funktionieren sollte haste Pech gehabt.
Ich hafte für keine Probleme! Auf eigene Gefahr!


----------

